
Confession booth: what your bikini waxer is really thinking - al_ramich
https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/2b2f79e8-c253-4d1b-9a87-44fe460e5b16
======
JoeAltmaier
"I've had to cultivate a tougher skin" \- love that bit.

~~~
al_ramich
Yes, an interesting choice of words in the context of the article. However,
it's pretty amazing how humans can adapt and learn to find a way to take any
situation and turn it into some sort of normality. bikini waxing being one...

